# pompano



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

caught one this morning at JB. Am i the only one?


----------



## BeachinSharks (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice catch!!! Shrimp or sand fleas?? Where is JB? I do alot of fishing out at Ft. Pickens!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

shrimp for bait.JB short for Johnson Beach.East end of Perdido Key Part of national sea shore


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

I got 2 this afternoon. Keep those lines tight!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Pompano Jim!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, good to see and hear some pompano reports !


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice one Jim- caught a nice one in Navarre yesterday











That's a two liter Sprite for scale. Made a nice Cajun sammich for lunch today!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice one jcallaham and Guynamedtom pretty looking fish...


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

I caught a 13" Pomp yesterday, and a thirty inch red the day before. Red went back, Pompano went to the house! Only fishing a couple of hours each day.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Glad to see somebody catching them. Fire training has got all my fishing time taken up this week. Hopefully I'll get to fish this upcoming week.


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Attempting to add photos of redfish and pomp from the other day. Hope it works!


----------

